# Howdie All



## Matthew (Jun 4, 2006)

Matthew from Mi here (your friendly neiborhood armchair martial artists.)


----------



## Henderson (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello Matthew.  Welcome!

What do you mean by this?.....


			
				Matthew said:
			
		

> your friendly neiborhood armchair martial artists


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome matthew and happy posting
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Enjoy.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  Which art(s)?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2006)

Matthew said:
			
		

> armchair martial artists.)


 
????

OK

Welcome


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome, Matthew!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Matthew!  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 5, 2006)

hey there! I'm new too! Come on in and get your feet wet.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy the board


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting matthew!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome 

~Tess


----------



## Kreth (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Pull up an armchair...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Matthew!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Matthew and welcome to MT!


----------

